# Trainer in Phoenix, AZ area for highly driven 4 year old



## Blainey (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello - I was hoping one of the members may know of a trainer in the Phoenix area. Our GSD is almost 4 and is overwhelmingly driven and on alert for anything that might move. He has also broken his coller (we replaced w/better option) while lunging after a small dog on a leash and bit him. Our greatest issue is that he is not sensitive about corrections. There are some other things too, but for now I'd be grateful for any referrals or training videos that some of you may have benefited from. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions on trainers in Phoenix:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/316562-need-great-trainer-phoenix-area.html


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

The only trainers I ever recommend are: 

Home Located in Gilbert

Phoenix Dog Training and Group Obedience Classes Located in Cave Creek

Both are excellent trainers and can work with problem behavior your dog has.


----------



## Blainey (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you Mary Beth!


----------



## Blainey (Mar 23, 2017)

Awesome, thank you Kayek9


----------

